# Engagement Session



## camz (Aug 30, 2009)

These are samples of the engagement session from this morning. The client is getting married next month in a fancy vineyard so for the e-session they wanted something different then traditional foliage.


1












2







3







4







5







6








7







8 I couldn't stop laughing this afternoon editing this shot 






9







Edit: Added a few more samples from the session. The client wanted a variety of editing for this series.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 30, 2009)

Love 'em!!  The processing is beautiful on these as well.  Great job!!


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice processing!
good job with ring pic


----------



## camz (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks twocolor and IgsEMT!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 31, 2009)

The second view is very nice.  I like the mono-chromatic look.

I would like to see her legs/feet more out and away from her and not so bunched up.  Her hair too needed some attention.

Good job with the clothing selection!

-Pete


----------



## camz (Aug 31, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> The second view is very nice.  I like the mono-chromatic look.
> 
> I would like to see her legs/feet more out and away from her and not so bunched up.  Her hair too needed some attention.
> 
> ...



Pete good eye! that's true I think her hair could've used some attention.  Your suggestion for the legs could've worked great too.  I wish I had a better shot from this series apparently it's the best one out of the 3.  Thanks for the comments much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## camz (Sep 2, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Her hair too needed some attention.
> -Pete


 

On this version her hair is a little better. I was trying to decide between the two and now that I look at it more the angle is better as well.


----------



## camz (Sep 3, 2009)

So here's a couple more on this series to share. I'm about half way and it's taking quite some time since the client wanted variety. I usually prefer the sharp and somewhat rugged look. 

1. Here's the more traditional style pose and edit. All I use to do is soften(somewhat of an orton) when I was starting and posed clients like this. But it got repetative after a while so I changed my approach eventually. 







2. I think the market is moving towards this style of edit/finish and composition, especially to clients who belong in the X and Y generations. I had a discussion earlier with a fellow TPF member and saw how much of a difference a traditional eye sees photography. Nothing wrong with that view, just kinda opened my eyes to somethings again.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

All great shots!  Really fantastic work!  Very well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## camz (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks NJMAN.  This has to be one of the biggest e-session jobs I've done.  I'm giving them over 250 images on just on the engagement alone and doing a wide variety of editing as requested.


----------



## camz (Sep 5, 2009)

camz said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Her hair too needed some attention.
> ...


 

Unbelievable. We spoke with the client and they're going to be ordering(big print and framed) this shot for display in the reception hall for their wedding day(for guests to sign). If Pete handn't said anything I wouldn't have given this as a sample for them to choose as a display. Right On! :thumbup:

Lesson: Never assume what the client will or will not like


----------



## harleyrider (Sep 8, 2009)

they look very good number 3 what lens lighting and
 f stop


----------



## camz (Sep 8, 2009)

harleyrider said:


> they look very good number 3 what lens lighting and
> f stop


 
Thanks!

F stop: 3.5
Lens: 85mm 1.8 

You know you can download exif readers out there that will tell you information like the specs you were asking.  Example here


----------



## CustomMinds (Sep 17, 2009)

i really like that wall you found.  it is always hard to find good graffiti in houston.  most of the good locations are just a few scribbles and no real good design.


----------



## camz (Sep 17, 2009)

CustomMinds said:


> i really like that wall you found. it is always hard to find good graffiti in houston. most of the good locations are just a few scribbles and no real good design.


 
Well it was in a baaaad neighborhood so there was plenty to go around.  Ever tried the train tracks?


----------



## misol (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been so tempted to shoot at the train tracks here in Houston but some serious criminals ride these trains.  Maybe someday when I get a couple who could protect me LOL

I love these shots.  Very cute, fun, not too cliche


----------



## camz (Sep 21, 2009)

misol said:


> I have been so tempted to shoot at the train tracks here in Houston but some serious criminals ride these trains. Maybe someday when I get a couple who could protect me LOL
> 
> I love these shots. Very cute, fun, not too cliche


 
 Yeah I know what you mean.  We were at the site for only 30 minutes.  It wasn't bad since it was daylight still out and witnesses(if anything did happen) were all over.


----------



## Erik McCormick (Sep 23, 2009)

Outstanding work!  Pictures are fun and definitely have a lot of variety!  Good job!


----------



## camz (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey thanks Erik!


----------



## iflynething (Sep 24, 2009)

Great shots!

No critiques, just questions

-Was #3 after hours/or before in a mall, or were other people Photoshopped out?

-In #4, was there anything special of the sign or was it just signifying where thye were from? You obviously had it in the picture for a reason.

-#6 is one of the best ring shots I have seen. Great exposure on there and the couple is just out of focus where they're not distracting yet, they're still there

Great shots!

~Michael~


----------



## camz (Sep 27, 2009)

iflynething said:


> Great shots!
> 
> No critiques, just questions
> 
> ...



For #3 these are actually offices so when we went on the weekend the security guard was cool about the fact that we were only going to be taking shots for 5 minutes so he let us in.

#4 well took the picture of the sign because the clients wanted too =)

#6 yeah I like the ring shot as well.  Taken with the 20D 24-70 took me about 3 times to get just the right DOF in my eyes.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## kwik (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the shots.  On photo(s) number 3.  The side by side.  Her body looks uncomfortable to look at with  both her legs on the ground.  When her one leg is up it looks more comfortable.  That's just me though and I'm far from a professional.  The leg up looks more natural.  

Oh and Revok MSK Nice choice


----------



## camz (Sep 28, 2009)

kwik said:


> I like the shots.  On photo(s) number 3.  The side by side.  Her body looks uncomfortable to look at with  both her legs on the ground.  When her one leg is up it looks more comfortable.  That's just me though and I'm far from a professional.  The leg up looks more natural.
> 
> Oh and Revok MSK Nice choice



What's Revok MSK?


----------



## den9 (Sep 28, 2009)

i can tell this was in san francisco or los angeles just from the style of graffiti. number 3 is my favorite.


----------



## den9 (Sep 28, 2009)

camz said:


> kwik said:
> 
> 
> > I like the shots.  On photo(s) number 3.  The side by side.  Her body looks uncomfortable to look at with  both her legs on the ground.  When her one leg is up it looks more comfortable.  That's just me though and I'm far from a professional.  The leg up looks more natural.
> ...


revok is a graffiti artist from LA.


----------



## kwik (Sep 29, 2009)

camz said:


> kwik said:
> 
> 
> > I like the shots.  On photo(s) number 3.  The side by side.  Her body looks uncomfortable to look at with  both her legs on the ground.  When her one leg is up it looks more comfortable.  That's just me though and I'm far from a professional.  The leg up looks more natural.
> ...




Yes Revok is one of the most well known graf artists around the world. I saw the graf in the background of the picture and recognized it.


----------



## camz (Sep 30, 2009)

You two have good eyes for the artist.  It's too abstract for me to even be able to read what the writting is sometimes.


----------



## woojiebear (Oct 1, 2009)

really nice! cute, fun couple 
love the ring shot!


----------

